# 89 Johnson Control Box Question



## warefishin (Sep 1, 2014)

My problem is when I give the boat gas and then pull the throttle back it doesn't throttle down. I thought it might be a broken control cable but I think I have tracked it back to the control box. It looks like the control box will push the cable out but will not pull it back in so the motor doesn't throttle down.


----------



## warefishin (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## warefishin (Sep 1, 2014)

I dont know anything about these control boxes. It looks like the silver nob should pull the black piece back but it isnt attached in any way. I cant tell if a piece broke off or if it is not on track or what. Any help would be really appreciated


----------



## earl60446 (Sep 1, 2014)

Probably same as my remote control, I picked up this diagram, might help. Sounds like a broken cable for sure.
Tim


----------



## warefishin (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## warefishin (Sep 1, 2014)

The cablr seems to work fine. The control just doesnt pull the cable back when you throttle down. If you do it manually it works


----------



## warefishin (Sep 1, 2014)

Could it be that the cam is broken? I cant find a model number or name anywhere on the box so I cant find any diagrams or parts


----------



## kofkorn (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't like the look of that first picture. I just opened up two sets of controls for my JohnnyRudes this past week, I don't remember seeing a point in the cam action where the follower was exposed like that. Use the model year to find an exploded view. There are a few other sites that have nice exploded views of the controls that you could use to compare that part.

Just to confirm; When you open the controls, you can move the throttle both forward and backward by moving the cam follower by hand? Or are you only able to move the throttle back into position under the motor cover? 


If it can be moved forward and backward manually by moving the cam follower, then it's a problem with the cam mechanism. 

If it can only be moved forward and backward under the motor cover, then as mentioned previously, it's probably a broken cable.

Good luck!


----------



## warefishin (Sep 1, 2014)

It will move in one direction to open the throttle. I have to push the cam follower back into place by hand to get the motor to throttle down. I just found by looking online that it is a morse control. I cant find a parts diagram for it yet. But thanks for the help it seems to be a control box issue. Now I just need to find the part.

Thanks for all of your help. I will post a picture of the diagram if I find one


----------



## warefishin (Sep 8, 2014)

It haf come out of the track so put it back in it looks like I may hace messed up the cam a little but it is staying in place right now as I shift through the gears. And everything is working right


----------

